# Drywall finishing cost in Ohio/KY



## toocheaptohire (Mar 25, 2009)

We just got a quote of $0.70 per sq ft for mud and tape in MN - I believe this can vary fairly widely by region so not sure how helpful this is.


----------



## ThunderCAT (Jan 29, 2009)

I just had an 82 sheet basement job done in MN and it was about $34/sheet (with hang, mud and tape including all materials). Again, not sure if it's relevant to your area.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

You say you need it finished ONLY?? Prices vary widely from region to region. If you did your own hanging, the quality of your work and the use of appropriate length board will be a factor. Did you hang all 8' material or use 8,10,12,&14' board to minimize the number of joints? Is the area cut up with a lot of rooms and closets, or large open rooms? Are there a lot of soffits hiding HVAC, plumbing, etc. that require corner bead? 
If you need complete hang/finish job, many of those same things will factor in the price as well as the quality of the framing. Are you looking for a "turnkey" job from a licensed/insured contractor or are you wanting to just get some individual to come in and do the labor? Call for some estimates and get references.....


----------

